# Donor egg counselling



## Lil75 (Mar 16, 2009)

Hi folks,

We are thinking about DE but I feel I would like counselling to help me before I move to that point. Do you know of anyone who specialises in this area in Ireland? I am based in Donegal but naturally could travel for the right person.

Thanks for any help.


----------



## Melanie244 (Nov 15, 2013)

Hello. ...I'm sorry I don't know of counselling in Co. Donegal but am sure a GP would know of one.  Best of luck with your DE decision.


----------



## DE43 (Jun 12, 2012)

Lil
Not sure if you are on rollercoaster but there's a donor conception thread on it which you might like to post on. There are lots of Irish girls on it who I'm sure would be able to advise!
I'm sim42 on RC 
DE x


----------

